# Help!  What should a makeup portfolio look like?



## kiwicleopatra (May 12, 2005)

I'm going to start one and was wondering what format etc..
Before and after pics? 
do you have to list what makeup you used?
and so on?

Thanks!


----------



## kissablethoughts (May 12, 2005)

.


----------



## aeni (May 12, 2005)

Images should be 8x10 or 9x12.  Any other images can be smaller, just as long as they're all on one page. Get a nice portfolio with sleeves in it already.  Dont hand cut photos, use a paper cutter.  And don't use colored paper behind the photos, that tends to look bad.

Typically you dont need to list materials you used on there. Keep that in a personal binder for yourself.


----------



## Demosthenes (May 13, 2005)

I just started mine, but I'm using a report holder to keep the pages together for now.  When it's "done" I'll probably get it professionally bound and duplicated at a Kinko's or something.  I've gotten the photos printed on glossy 8x10's which is on the right side of the portfolio, and on the left side is the title of the look, a small face chart with breakdowns of the look, and a little information about the inspiration behind it, the model, etc.  It looks kind of like a magazine type layout, but it takes a lot of work on photoshop to do that.

(which is why I'm taking so freaking long on it...)


----------



## mrskloo (May 14, 2005)

Demosthenes: I would love to see a sample of your layout.


----------



## Demosthenes (May 14, 2005)

No problem.  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




  I'm still working on most of them (LOL, it takes a really long time for me) but when they are all complete I'll email them to you as .jpegs (the .pdf files would be too big, I think).  Just pm me with your regular email account, ok?


----------



## kiwicleopatra (May 19, 2005)

Thanks guys!


----------



## China-Lilly (May 26, 2005)

I think 9 x 12 inch is standard. If you get an 8 x 10 book, it will be too small to fit magazine tear sheets into - which means it will be hard to showcase your published work.


----------

